# good times and Lost and Found!



## sofarfromhome (Apr 27, 2015)

so, I've been hearing about this event since i was outside of Dallas. someone told me it's gonna be huge and i should go check it out. now, i thought they were talking about some traveling kid named Eeyore but as i come to find out, its a celebration of EeyoreFromWinnieThePooh's birthday. i had nothing better to do and had been hearing scattered reports about there being a lot of naked titties so i figured I'd go.
i show up at the park it's at and MAN, there were a lot of motherfuckers there! all different shapes and sizes. from young to old, blue collar to hippy as shit. now, you have to keep in mind that I've been spending a lot of time in small towns so, it's been quite some time since I've seen anything like this! so i start walking, looking for a place to sit, and i bump into this guy i had played guitar with the night before. i was gonna chill with him but he was just sitting there with all the homebums who were holding up dumb fucking signs, and that's not my scene haha. plus, my feet got that peculiar itch that they sometimes get which means there's fun for me to be had somewhere, if i just let them take me to it. so i started wandering around. asked this couple how much the beer they're drinking was, and they said they bought it themselves so they couldn't tell me, but I'm welcome to have some shrooms if i eat them in front of them. so naturally, i gracefully accepted haha.
my feet hadn't stopped itching yet so i kept walking, and i came across a group of 2 guys and a chick, one guy playing guitar. my feet had peculiarly stopped itching as soon as I saw them so, i asked if i could kick some jams with them. we hungout and smoked a blunt, and then I asked them how much the beer was. they said that they got it for free because they're volunteering for the event. i asked if i could get into that gig and they said yes, i inquired as to HOW i go about signing up to which the chick replied "you're already doing the right thing. I'm the one who signs people up"
so i followed her, signed up, got a cool free shirt, and then was told that i didn't have to start until 5:30 (it was 2) and until then, i got all the free beer i wanted. So i proceeded to get shitfaced drink and get drinks for pretty girls haha. man oh man there were so many titties! Big Titties, Perky titties, small titties and saggy titties! all painted up in cool designs, or just bare out for the world to see. there were people stressed up in all different kinds of getups and of course, a copious amount of weed smoking. 
so the time comes for me to volunteer, so i go to the tent. i find out that what I'll be doing is taking the tickets from people (1 ticket = 1$, 5 ticks a beer) and giving them the beer they ask for. easy shit! people keep handing me money (i guess they didn't realize about the ticket thing) so I'd just pocket the money! i.made over 120$! after that, i don't remember a Damn thing. one moment I'm having a great time serving beer, the next I'm waking up underneath a tree, and my phone is missing, and i CAN'T REMEMBER A DAMN THING.
so naturally, i was bummed out. morning came, and i decided to help people clean up the park, picking up trash and shit. did that for a bit, and then talked to the lost and found guy, to find out someone turned my phone in! and, everyone that signed up for clean up got taken out to lunch, and free drinks! so, yeah. this was a good weekend.


----------



## trains4brains (Apr 27, 2015)

Well that was a crazy story and sounded like an awesome time. I would never guess that much fun for an Eeyore celebration lol. But Winnie The Pooh is the shit. Glad you were able to find you phone!


----------



## Odin (Apr 27, 2015)

I had a girlfriend when I was in sixth grade that was a huge fan of Winnie the Pooh. 

::meh:: should have held on to that one... she was keeper. ::drinkingbuddy::



sofarfromhome said:


> i had nothing better to do and had been hearing scattered reports about there being a lot of naked titties so i figured I'd go.



Sounds like a good reason to me. ::eyepatch::



sofarfromhome said:


> so the time comes for me to volunteer, so i go to the tent. i find out that what I'll be doing is taking the tickets from people (1 ticket = 1$, 5 ticks a beer) and giving them the beer they ask for. easy shit! people keep handing me money (i guess they didn't realize about the ticket thing) so I'd just pocket the money! i.made over 120$!




DUde you pocketed that money eh? There was no way to account for the sales? 

.... hhmmmmrr your shady. ::shifty::

I'll remember your kinda of character. ::cigar::


----------



## sofarfromhome (Apr 27, 2015)

Odin said:


> DUde you pocketed that money eh? There was no way to account for the sales?
> 
> .... hhmmmmrr your shady. ::shifty::
> 
> I'll remember your kinda of character. ::cigar::



Na you just took the tickets and ripped them up. yeah i know, i actually felt really bad about it the next day but i was waaay too drunk to give a shit. hey, no harm no foul. those people walked off happy with beer so, fuck it!


----------

